# We`re Going To Make It



## Jimborino (Nov 26, 2013)

I met the love of my life when I was 20. I knew after getting to know her that she was everything I would ever need. I began the relationship with little backbone and everytime we would argue she would get upset and I would blame myself due to the fact that I felt solely responsible for her happiness. We moved in together and one night I allowed her son to stay up late while I got high and played video games. She came home and told me that if I wasn`t out by the morning that she was going to her parent`s. I viewed this as the end of the relationship. She thought I left and so began the very long road of miscommunication. We realized what had happened and moved then I got her pregnant. We both founf work and I continued to swallow any negative feelings towards her and would lie in fear of upsetting her. We got married a year after our little angel was born in a court house and we both regret eloping compared to a real wedding. I was bottling up so many feelings of anger that it was impossible to allow myself to expresss my emotions which turned into me thinking that after every big argument we had that it was over. It was almost easier to run away then to talk to her, the fear of upsetting her took over and soon she felt like I was pretty much another kid in the house. Intimacy was impossible because everytime we were close I would end up trying and failing to initiate sex. Which wasn`t even good sex because I wasn`t capable of being in control. Both of our confidences went down and I began having suspicions of her infidelity because I knew I wasn`t fulfilling her needs. We would split up atleast 1x per year. We began seeing a marriage counselor and I again was to fearful of upsetting her that Ididn`t fully commit myself to our assignments. I was too busy convincing myself and my wife and the counselor that my wife was the only one with any major issues. My wife blew up one day after we were doing `better` and again I ran and filed for divorce the next day. I messed up really bad and she found out via social networking. She was unemployed and I told her I would only be paying for one more month on our rent. There was about a month where we did not communicate and the kids suffered along with my wife. I convinced myself that she would do better without me and didn`t realize how wrong I was. I began paying support about 2.5 mos later and was taking my daughter and her son every weekend. She was able to find work and a place to rent. Everytime I saw her my heart skipped a beat and I had to hold myself back from wrapping my arms around her. She wanted to talk but I knew that I would lose my composure and beg for forgiveness. After 6 mos. we had both convinced ourselves that we moved on, but I knew I would never be able to invest as much energy into any other relationship. She began dating and it was eating me alive. When I took the kids one weekend everything hit me like a damn freight train. I called her and told her I was giving her my support early because I knew she wasgoing out for a night on the town and I was praying it might stop her from falling for someone in a way. I couldn`t stop thinking about where my life was going and was completely and utterly distraught when I realized that I wouldn`t be able to truly enjoy life without her and my kids by my side. The next day I asked if we could talk and when she told me she wasn`t beyond saving our marriage and we embraced I felt like nothing could get in my way. It`s been a little over a week and we haven`t stopped communicating our true feelings towards each other. We DEFINITELY understand how the honeymoon stage works but I know that I will NEVER give up on us again. We still have a long way to go but I can`t help but feel like we are finally able to see eye to eye on where we want this relationsip to go. Also we fell in love with Gwen Stefani`s new song and can`t wait to prove all of the nay-sayers wrong.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

The only reason the Honeymoon stage ends is because we get lazy with our love. You can make love a daily thing and it will blossom into something magical. I did


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Good luck I really hope it works out for you two....


----------

